# Leaking chainsaw oil is normal?



## joed (Oct 4, 2002)

Well, after much research and feedback from so many people on this forum, I finally bought an Echo CS3450 chainsaw. I am quite pleased with it so far since I only use it on an occasional basis to fell/trim small trees. One question I still have revolves around leaking chainsaw oil when the unit is in operation. While the dealer was demonstrating how to use the saw, chainsaw oil was leaking. He then adjusted the adjustable oiler to the minimum amount. This cutback on the amount that was leaking but still some oil was coming out. The dealer said that all chainsaws leak oil. Is he right? I don't want to mess up a potential client's patio, lawn, driveway etc?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 4, 2002)

The oil should be drip-feeding into the bar so it can lubricate the chain. If the oil is dripping off the bottom of the saw, something is wrong. Either the hole in the bar is plugged, the feed line is loose, or you have the bar mounted improperly. Do you have adequate oil getting to the chain?


----------



## Tony Snyder (Oct 4, 2002)

Attempt to see if the bar oil manifold feed opening is matching up with the hole in the bar.

It is not uncommon for saws to leak, siphon I would say, bar oil. Most do, some don't. I have never put much thought to why some and not others. Some of my brand new ones do it, some don't.

A guy brought in a nearly new Makita the other day. I set it on the shop floor. In two days it had made such a mess I moved it to where it couldn't hurt anything.

I have seen a few bars that only had an oil feed hole on one edge, in other words could not be run up side down, but I think that goes way back to the days of the banana bars.

Clean the bar groove also.


----------



## sonny (Oct 4, 2002)

Ditto that ! what 165 said


----------



## joed (Oct 5, 2002)

165,

The bar is getting oil and I adjusted the automatic oiler to the minimum level. This seems to have cut back on the oil dripping. However, when I put the saw back in its case, I still get oil dripping and settling at the bottom of the case. The dealer still says that this is normal.


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE (Oct 5, 2002)

joed, alot of oil is slung onto the casing and everywhere else while operating the saw. Most of the initial oil drip is probably from this. If it continues to leak or siphon, your oiler may be faulty.


----------



## sedanman (Oct 5, 2002)

A few of my saws seep when stored, I would conscider it normal.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 5, 2002)

I have owned several 3400 Echos (same saw, different handle setup) and none of them ever leaked bar lube like you describe. You still need to tell us WHERE the oil is coming from in order for us to help you. Clean and dry off the saw, then look at it in 12-24 hours to determine where the oil is leaking from. An older saw can leak oil from a worn oil pump, but this is a brand new saw.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 5, 2002)

Oh, I *LOVE* working in trees over a swimming pool. The oil slinging off the tip of the bar makes a really pretty slick over the top of the water.  

This tells me my oiler is working and my chain is plenty lubricated.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 5, 2002)

A small amount of oil dripping from the sprocket area after use could be from the oil getting slung off the chain. This area will have an oily sawdust sludge buildup on ANY saw, and should be cleaned off regularly. Any minor drippage from this can be addressed with a piece of cardboard under the saw. Large puddles of oil from other locations are not acceptable from a new saw, though.


----------



## Tony Snyder (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm gonna inquire around with some guys that have done service school for years and see if I can get a consensus on this oil leaking thing. There are plenty of brand new saws that leak bar oil while setting around.

I freely start new saws and let customers try them. I wipe my shelves about every day. Also about half the saws that come for service leak some bar oil. (Dolmars, you have to put in washtubs)


----------



## NevadaWalrus (Oct 5, 2002)

Pull the bar and chain from the saw. Wipe off the saw case so its dry and set it on the floor. If you get no oil on the floor, the saw isn't leaking but just dripping off after use.

Not sure what type pump your Echo uses but if its a pressure pump type, loosen the oil cap for a moment when done using to relieve pressure from the oil tank.

We also get many complaints of saws leaking oil and 9 out of 10 prove to be nothing more then drip off and not a leak.


----------



## oakman (Oct 6, 2002)

i have 19 running saws, old and new, and every single one of them leaks bar oil. i hang all my saws from the rear handle from the ceiling in my shop so i can still walk around. just gotta watch out for them long bars! it is a siphoning thing, i think. i drain the tanks if they won't be running for awhile. i put something rusty under the ones that will. peace


----------

